# G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger



## Cornholio (13. April 2009)

*G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Normalerweise sind *G98-Chips* auf *Nvidia Geforce 8400 GS Grafikkarten* zu finden. Nun hat Nvidia eine weitere Verwertungsmöglichkeit gefunden - nämlich als *Schlüsselanhänger*. Für 9,99$ (umgerechnet etwa 7,50€) kann eine echte als Schlüsselanhänger eingefasste G98-GPU im Nvidia Online Shop erstanden werden. Für die Technikbegeisterten und Nvidia-Fanboys unter uns könnte dies möglicherweise ein interessantes Accessoire sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## push@max (13. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Solch einen Chip hab ich in der M-Version in meinem Notebook 

Das sind sicherlich defekte Chips, mit denen man jetzt noch etwas verdienen möchte.


----------



## norse (13. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

naja..nvidia wurde die chips nicht los.. die lagen /leign bei denen ja noch rum.. ich wette da sind viele dabei die vol funktionstüchtig sind, sie aber keiner haben wollte... ich wüwrds gern nehmen sowas..find ich genial


----------



## Biosman (13. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ich will ein haben


----------



## Explosiv (13. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Habe zwar selbst ne Karte von AMD drin, aber haben möchte ich auch einen,... !

Mfg


----------



## Grunert (14. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Sieht ja fast so aus, als wäre meine Nerdnews hier ^^
Aber ich kann versprechen, dass ich mich nur von 
TechConnect Magazine - Nvidia selling G98 GPU keychain for $9.99
inspirieren lassen habe und schon seit 21 Uhr vor hatte die News zu schreiben 

Und gerade erst nach meiner ATI-News, diese News hier im Forum gesehen habe.


----------



## Cornholio (14. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Grunert schrieb:


> Sieht ja fast so aus, als wäre meine Nerdnews hier ^^
> Aber ich kann versprechen, dass ich mich nur von
> TechConnect Magazine - Nvidia selling G98 GPU keychain for $9.99
> inspirieren lassen habe und schon seit 21 Uhr vor hatte die News zu schreiben



Tja wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst!


----------



## Ratty0815 (14. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Also sorry aber wer will schon einen Schlüsselanhänger von einer 8400GS dann lieber ein Paar Euronen mehr hinlegen und sich einen schönen G80 von einer 8800 Serie, den dieser Chip hat mehr Kult als ein 8400GS, oder sehe ich das falsch.
Den den Leuten den solch ein Schlüsselanhänger Auffällt beschäftigt sich auch mehr oder weniger mit der Materie.
Sprich die meisten werden sagen naja, aber bei einem 8800 Serie GPU wird Dir jeder sagen das es dieser Chip auch verdient hat so einen Ehrenplatz zu bekommen.
Also ich würde lieber 29.97 € ausgeben als hierfür 7.50 €

So Long...


----------



## Whoosaa (14. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ich bestell mir morgen eins von den Dingern - einfach fuer den Spass an der ganzen Sache.


----------



## norse (14. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Kost ja auch nicht die Welt, aber ich glaub ich mach mir den selber, habe hier ja zwei 8400GS rummliegne, die eine ist eh futsch 

 Hoffentlich gibts das bald als G80 oder G92,etc ... wäre doch etwas besser


----------



## Leopardgecko (14. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Ratty0815 schrieb:


> *Also sorry aber wer will schon einen Schlüsselanhänger von einer 8400GS* dann lieber ein Paar Euronen mehr hinlegen und sich einen schönen G80 von einer 8800 Serie, *den dieser Chip hat mehr Kult als ein 8400GS*, oder sehe ich das falsch.
> Den den Leuten den solch ein Schlüsselanhänger Auffällt beschäftigt sich auch mehr oder weniger mit der Materie.
> *Sprich die meisten werden sagen *naja, aber bei einem 8800 Serie GPU wird Dir jeder sagen das es dieser Chip auch verdient hat so einen Ehrenplatz zu bekommen.
> Also ich würde lieber 29.97 € ausgeben als hierfür 7.50 €
> ...




Müssen jetzt auch schon Schlüsselanhänger für den Fanboy-Krieg herhalten?
Da direkt wieder eine "Ich habe den Größeren"-Absicht hinein zu projezieren, lag wohl nicht im Sinne des Erfinders, sonst hätte er wohl G200 Chips verwendet.

Ich finde schon alleine die Idee eines solchen Schlüsselanhänger sehr gut, egal welcher Chip da nun eingegossen wurde.
Mir als Nvidia-Nutzer wäre es auch egal, wenn sich ein Radeon-Chip im Anhänger befinden würde.

Außerdem wird von den G80-Chips nichts mehr auf Halde liegen, um daraus Schlüsselanhänger zu machen.
Die sind mit Sicherheit alle auf Grafikkarten verbaut und verrichten dort ihren Dienst.


----------



## Gamer-King (14. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ich hab aus meinem defekten P4 478 auch ein Schlüsselanhänger gebastelt.


----------



## Biosman (14. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Wäre ich ein Ami rapper hätte ich keine dicken Goldketten sondern würde Ketten mit G200b chips tragen


----------



## LordRevan (14. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Biosman schrieb:


> Wäre ich ein Ami rapper hätte ich keine dicken Goldketten sondern würde Ketten mit G200b chips tragen




Warum von der b-Version? G200-300 ist doch viel fetter!


----------



## errat1c (15. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ich warte bis die HD4890x2 rauskommt und häng` mir gleich die ganze Karte um den Hals.. just for the fun of it..


----------



## Pfarre (15. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Also sorry aber wer will schon einen Schlüsselanhänger von einer 8400GS dann lieber ein Paar Euronen mehr hinlegen und sich einen schönen G80 von einer 8800 Serie, den dieser Chip hat mehr Kult als ein 8400GS, oder sehe ich das falsch.
> Den den Leuten den solch ein Schlüsselanhänger Auffällt beschäftigt sich auch mehr oder weniger mit der Materie.
> Sprich die meisten werden sagen naja, aber bei einem 8800 Serie GPU wird Dir jeder sagen das es dieser Chip auch verdient hat so einen Ehrenplatz zu bekommen.
> Also ich würde lieber 29.97 € ausgeben als hierfür 7.50 €
> ...


 

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Was klasse wäre, ist wenn NVidia 
Stuffenweise bis 100€ teure GPU-Schlüsselanhänger mit bis
zum Beispiel einen Chip von einer 260ér Karte anbieten würde.

Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall so einen gerne kaufen.

Einen von einer 8400ér reizt mich nicht.

In diesem Sinne
____________________________________________________________

Jeder sollte seine Meinung sagen dürfen ohne das gleich einer rumspinnt.


----------



## Rico-3000 (15. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Also sorry aber wer will schon einen Schlüsselanhänger von einer 8400GS dann lieber ein Paar Euronen mehr hinlegen und sich einen schönen G80 von einer 8800 Serie, den dieser Chip hat mehr Kult als ein 8400GS, oder sehe ich das falsch.
> Den den Leuten den solch ein Schlüsselanhänger Auffällt beschäftigt sich auch mehr oder weniger mit der Materie.
> Sprich die meisten werden sagen naja, aber bei einem 8800 Serie GPU wird Dir jeder sagen das es dieser Chip auch verdient hat so einen Ehrenplatz zu bekommen.
> Also ich würde lieber 29.97 € ausgeben als hierfür 7.50 €
> ...



du hast ganz recht... da ist nur das problem mit der verfügbarkeit... ich denke mal das die den G80 nicht mehr so einfach liegen haben um mal eben schnell 10.000 schlüßelanhänger herzustellen... oder wieviele auch immer... Ich nehme lieber den als keinen...


----------



## Overlocked (15. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Nvidia wird in der Wirtschaftskrise noch richtig kreativ Mal sehen was als nächstes kommt- ein Kühler?

Finde es eigentlich eine ganz nette Idee und man sieht auch wieder, wie billig diese Chips herzustellen zu sind


----------



## Michisauer (15. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Also ich finds kultig. Nu gibts endlich mal nen gescheiten Schlüsselanhänger für uns Hardwareverrückte. 
Mal schaun, dass ich einen krieg.


----------



## Lee (15. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Haben will


----------



## moe (15. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

mit nem ati-chip von ner 1950er wär mir so ein ding zwar lieber, aber für die überbrückungszeit muss es der auch tun.

btw: der link geht nich und ich find das ding nich im shop.


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (15. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Habe mal den gesamten Shop durchgesucht und den nicht gefunden, also ist er vllt schon ausverkauft ?


----------



## Bloemfontein (15. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Das ist mal ne geile sache
mal gucken ob ich mir auch einen hole, darf ich aber wahrscheilich nicht
gibts auch nen GT200b


----------



## espanol (16. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ich möchte neben dem aber noch nen Kühlschrankmagnaten, Ne Mütze und eine fette Halskette mit jeweils einem G92


----------



## PamAndersonFan (16. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ich würde sagen, die warten auf Nachlieferung...


----------



## der_flamur (16. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

das soll auch nach Deutschland kommen am besten die G92b Chips die sind nicht zu teuer und sind auch relativ häufig noch in aktuellen PCs zu finden (genauso wie die G80)


----------



## tr0nje (20. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Sowas gab es in der Vergangenheit von u. a. Analog Devices gratis.


----------



## michael7738 (20. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Bin ich so blind oder wo gibts den da im Shop?
Würde mich auch stark interessieren aber die Suche dort findet nichts, auch nicht wenn ich direkt nach der Item-Nummer aus dem letzten Screenshot hier suche.
Hat da jemand nen Link oder weiß was bzgl. der Verfügbarkeit?


----------



## Whoosaa (21. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Nein, er ist anscheinend wieder rausgenommen worden.
Allerdings weiss niemand wirklich wieso..


----------



## Cornholio (21. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nein, er ist anscheinend wieder rausgenommen worden.
> Allerdings weiss niemand wirklich wieso..



Ich vermute mal, dass Heerscharen von Nvidia-Fanboys so viele Schlüsselanhänger gekauft haben und Nvidia daher einfach keine mehr hat


----------



## Whoosaa (22. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Naja, waere schoen bloed, ich haette denen fuer so einen Anhaenger naemlich auch noch 10 Dollar in den Rachen geschmissen..


----------



## Brzeczek (22. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ist er schon ausverkauft oder wie ? Ich finde ihn nicht im Shop


----------



## CheGuarana (24. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

[ironie] Gibtz sowas auch von ATI/AMD? [/ironie]


----------



## Haxti (25. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Kauft zwei und Klebt sie Zusammen. SLi


----------



## guna7 (25. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Ratty0815 schrieb:


> Also sorry aber wer will schon einen Schlüsselanhänger von einer 8400GS dann lieber ein Paar Euronen mehr hinlegen und sich einen schönen G80 von einer 8800 Serie, den dieser Chip hat mehr Kult als ein 8400GS, oder sehe ich das falsch.
> Den den Leuten den solch ein Schlüsselanhänger Auffällt beschäftigt sich auch mehr oder weniger mit der Materie.
> Sprich die meisten werden sagen naja, aber bei einem 8800 Serie GPU wird Dir jeder sagen das es dieser Chip auch verdient hat so einen Ehrenplatz zu bekommen.
> *Also ich würde lieber 29.97 € ausgeben als hierfür 7.50 €
> ...





Pfarre schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Was klasse wäre, ist wenn NVidia
> Stuffenweise bis 100€ teure GPU-Schlüsselanhänger mit bis
> zum Beispiel einen Chip von einer 260ér Karte anbieten würde.
> 
> ...





Ich glaube ich spinne, jetzt geht der Schwanzvergleich schon zu den Schlüsselanhängern über! 

Es erkennt doch eh fast kein Schwein was da für ne GPU im Plastikblock drin steckt.


----------



## NCphalon (25. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

steht doch drauf^^


----------



## guna7 (25. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



NCphalon schrieb:


> steht doch drauf^^


Und wie viel Prozent von denen, die da drauf glotzen, wissen damit was anzufangen? 

Da kommen Fragen wie: Was issn das? 
Kaum einer wird wohl sagen: Das ist ja nur G98-Chip von einer 8400 GS.


----------



## Haxti (25. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



guna7 schrieb:


> Und wie viel Prozent von denen, die da drauf glotzen, wissen damit was anzufangen?
> 
> Da kommen Fragen wie: Was issn das?
> Kaum einer wird wohl sagen: Das ist ja nur G98-Chip von einer 8400 GS.



Wahre Worte. Für die meisten ist man - wenn sie dann wissen, was es ist - sowieso ein Freak. Egal ob 8400 oder 285 xD


----------



## unLieb (25. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Kann man sowas nicht irgendwie selber basteln???


----------



## Haxti (26. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Geht sicher... Musst halt eine Grafikkarte opfern.


----------



## BeerIsGood (26. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Da wär der Anhänger alleine doch billiger


----------



## Brzeczek (26. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ich will den Anhänger haben  wo kann man ihn noch kaufen ?


----------



## Rick (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ich wart ja schon drauf, dass sich die ersten Gangsterrapper ne Voodo5 6000 um den hals hängen ^^


----------



## Micha-Stylez (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Rick schrieb:


> Ich wart ja schon drauf, dass sich die ersten Gangsterrapper ne Voodo5 6000 um den hals hängen ^^




Man das wäre doch uncool !

Echte Gangster tragen nur eine 295GTX oder 4870X2 , je dicker desto besser  !


Mfg Micha


----------



## Rick (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

stimmt


----------



## alex0582 (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

ich hab mir auch aus meiner 285gtx nen schlüsselanhänger gemacht sieht coller aus als im rechner


----------



## Haxti (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



alex0582 schrieb:


> ich hab mir auch aus meiner 285gtx nen schlüsselanhänger gemacht sieht coller aus als im rechner




Foto?


----------



## drachenorden (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ich würde lieber einen *Intel Core i7-975 Extreme Edition* durchbohrt sehen *sfg*


----------



## maGic (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Ich habe defekte Voodoo1 chip haushebelt und ein löcher reingemacht.

Diese Schüsselahänger habe ich schon 5jahre gehabt, und seit 3jahre 486DX als Schüsselanhänger.

Bei 486DX kann man nicht löcher bohren, weil die aus sehr harte Keramik besteht, stattdessen habe ich metallring draufgelötet.


----------



## KTMDoki (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



maGic schrieb:


> Ich habe defekte Voodoo1 chip haushebelt und ein löcher reingemacht.
> 
> Diese Schüsselahänger habe ich schon 5jahre gehabt, und seit 3jahre 486DX als Schüsselanhänger.
> 
> Bei 486DX kann man nicht löcher bohren, weil die aus sehr harte Keramik besteht, stattdessen habe ich metallring draufgelötet.



da hattest du ja schon früher ne gute Idee, warum hast du das nicht vermarktet oder patentiert? 

@deine Sig:


> Ich kann Delta, Papst und NMB Lüfter geniessen.
> Hurra, Delta kühlt geil


die geilste Sig die ich je gesehen hab


----------



## CCJosh (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

ich wird gerne einen mit nem phenom haben der kann von mir aus auch schrott sein ein RV770 wär auch nicht schlecht


----------



## KTMDoki (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



CCJosh schrieb:


> ich wird gerne einen mit nem phenom haben der kann von mir aus auch schrott sein ein RV770 wär auch nicht schlecht



ein G200 65nm kann man sicher net verwenden, der is sicher zu schwer bei der Größe


----------



## CCJosh (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Haxti schrieb:


> Geht sicher... Musst halt eine Grafikkarte opfern.


such nach ner kaputtgetackteten bei ebay


BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Da wär der Anhänger alleine doch billiger


wenn du nee kaputte graka nimhst nicht[ schau mal auf ebay da kriegst du nee defektefürn euro oder so[plus versand]]


KTMDoki schrieb:


> ein G200 65nm kann man sicher net verwenden, der is sicher zu schwer bei der Größe


wieso so richtig protzig und fett wie wärs mit nehm core i7


----------



## maGic (29. April 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

noch protziger ist  Intel Prozzi PentiumII und III in Slotbauweise

Am besten UR PentiumII (Klamath) mit metallplatte auf CPU, die ist so schwer (ca 200bis 300Gramm)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

7900 GT habe ich noch (defekt) da könnte ich was draus machen oder direkt an die Wand hängen zusammen mit alten CPUs

aber Schlüsselanhänger ist auch eine Idee nur wo kann man das machen lassen wenn man den auch in Plastik haben will


----------



## Cornholio (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> 7900 GT habe ich noch (defekt) da könnte ich was draus machen oder direkt an die Wand hängen zusammen mit alten CPUs
> 
> aber Schlüsselanhänger ist auch eine Idee nur wo kann man das machen lassen wenn man den auch in Plastik haben will



Du könntest den Chip in Kunstharz einlegen und aushärten lassen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

So macht man als dem alten schrott noch geld. Nvidia ist einfach geldgierig!


----------



## chrisz84 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Generell is das ne coole Idee, die man bestimmt auch mit anderer Hardware umsetzten könnte. Vor allem müsste es ja nich unbedingt begrenzt auf Schlüsselanhänger bleiben. Statt dessen könnte man bestimmt noch andere coole Deko-Ideen umsetzen...bin mal gespannt ob in der Hinsicht vielleicht in nächster Zeit noch mal was erscheint


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> So macht man als dem alten schrott noch geld. Nvidia ist einfach geldgierig!




Geldgierig finde ich nicht, kommt drauf an wie viel so ein Anhänger gekostet hat. Ich wollte auch ein, aber irgendwie gab es die nicht mehr


----------



## Chucky1978 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

nicht nur ein Backup-CPU, nen Backup-Kühler, jetzt fängt man schon mit Backup-Chips an.. naja.. finde ihn als Anhäger stylischer als in einem PC eigebaut, die einzige alternative, was man mit dem chip machen kann, wenn man ihn schon nicht weg werfe will LOL


----------



## f4rgo (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

auch wenn ich jetzt als Grabschänder abgestempelt werde,

für alle die so ein ding haben wollen die gibts nur im US Store von nVidia (http://store.nvidia.com/DRHM/servlet/ControllerServlet?Action=DisplayProductDetailsPage&SiteID=nvidia&Locale=en_US&Env=BASE&productID=165074700) und da kommen dann aber noch rund 50$ versand dazu (also kein Schnäppchen mehr)

oder Ihr guckt im US-Ebay da Verkauft die einer, Hier.
Kostet dann mit Versand knappe 19€.

PS: Die werden keine grössenren GPUs nehmen damit Ihr die dann noch in die Tasche bekommt.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Naja, der Chip als Schlüsselanhänger ist immer noch besser als die GPU umzulabeln und als vermeintlich neue Grafikkarten generation anzupreisen... Nvidia weiß schon wie man mit "alten" chips noch geld verdient...


----------



## Sight (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Sollte AMD mal mit ihren Phenom I machen xD


----------



## Rico-3000 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Naja, der Chip als Schlüsselanhänger ist immer noch besser als die GPU umzulabeln und als vermeintlich neue Grafikkarten generation anzupreisen... Nvidia weiß schon wie man mit "alten" chips noch geld verdient...



 Amen euer Ehren... Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen... 

(nein ich bin kein Ati Fanboy...)


----------



## n00b (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Das Geschäft scheint ja gut zu laufen: "Currently Not Available"

Ist ganz nett, aber wär mir ein bissel zu klobig in der Hosentasche


----------



## michael7738 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



> aber wär mir ein bissel zu klobig in der Hosentasche


Stellste es eben als optisches Gimmick auf den Schreibtisch.


----------



## f4rgo (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



n00b schrieb:


> Das Geschäft scheint ja gut zu laufen: "Currently Not Available"
> 
> Ist ganz nett, aber wär mir ein bissel zu klobig in der Hosentasche



Is doch lieferbar? Hier

und der anhänger is winzig, 1,5" rechnes dir aus.


----------



## Neander (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Bestell mir auch mal einen echt eine nette Idee


----------



## Genghis99 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Müssten sie eigentlich Jedem, der immo eine NV G275,G285 Graka kauft (für 300 € oder 450 $ !), dazu SCHENKEN ...


----------



## Sight (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

als ob, siehste doch, die versuchen sogar noch mit Müll geld zu machen


----------



## n00b (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*



f4rgo schrieb:


> Is doch lieferbar? Hier
> 
> und der anhänger is winzig, 1,5" rechnes dir aus.



Dann ist es wohl jetzt wieder lieferbar ^^


----------



## Billy.Mc John (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: G98-Chip als Schlüsselanhänger*

Dannach einfach den Chip wieder ausmeiseln und benutzen


----------

